# Got a new toy today.



## ronlane (Nov 13, 2014)

Got an Interfit 24"x24" softbox for my strobe today. Had to get it out and try it out, but I was the only model around to start with. Then I recruited my Little Guy to help me out. He was in a good mood, so he got in the shots with me.

1) Just me. I could use some fill but no one there to hold the reflector.


 

2) My helper finally got in the shot.

 

3) Then he decided to choke me out.


----------



## Rick50 (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm thinking of a 24x24. I'm thinking you could carry that around without to much trouble. Any bigger might be a hassle. Nice kid!


----------



## mmaria (Nov 14, 2014)

liking your new avatar

much better than the last one


----------



## ronlane (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks Maria.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 14, 2014)

Rick50 said:


> I'm thinking of a 24x24. I'm thinking you could carry that around without to much trouble. Any bigger might be a hassle. Nice kid!



This one comes with a little bag to carry all the stuff, except the stand. The soft box has it's own bag and folds up like a reflector.


----------



## D-B-J (Nov 14, 2014)

Nice! Seems like a bit more fall-off than I'd expect from a softbox.. How far away was the light?

Jake


----------



## ronlane (Nov 14, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> Nice! Seems like a bit more fall-off than I'd expect from a softbox.. How far away was the light?
> 
> Jake



I'd guess maybe 2-3 feet. I felt at times, I was having to look around it. I had the power on the speedlight down to 1/8 or 1/4 power.


----------



## D-B-J (Nov 14, 2014)

ronlane said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! Seems like a bit more fall-off than I'd expect from a softbox.. How far away was the light?
> ...




Hmm, interesting. What do you mean "look around it"?


----------



## ronlane (Nov 14, 2014)

I didn't have to, and it wasn't in the camera's view. Just felt like it was so close to me.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 14, 2014)

2-3' is a good working distance for a 24" softbox, but there's way more specularity, especially in your forehead than I would expect.  Next time, try dropping the power another half stop or so.


----------



## oldhippy (Nov 14, 2014)

Ron I love that boy.  Have 6 grown sons. Brings back memories.   Ed


----------



## ronlane (Nov 14, 2014)

tirediron said:


> 2-3' is a good working distance for a 24" softbox, but there's way more specularity, especially in your forehead than I would expect.  Next time, try dropping the power another half stop or so.



Thanks John. I'll keep playing with it to learn. I tried the 1/8 and 1/16 power on a couple of shots and felt like they were REALLY dark and under exposed when I tried to process them.

I was at 100mm at f/7.1 at 1/125 at ISO 500.

I just need to find a day or two to spend playing with it and all the settings. It is different than the umbrella's that I've been using but I like it a lot more.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks Ed. That boy is a special gift, that is no doubt. He is the only boy to continue on the Lane name, so he is spoiled by my bother and Dad. We are extremely thankful for him and our daughter.


----------



## SnappingShark (Nov 14, 2014)

I love these shots, Ron!


----------



## tirediron (Nov 14, 2014)

ronlane said:


> ...I was at 100mm at f/7.1 at 1/125 at ISO 500.


Hmmm... any chance that's ambient then?  Room lights perhaps?


----------



## ronlane (Nov 14, 2014)

BrightByNature said:


> I love these shots, Ron!



Thanks Jamie.



tirediron said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > ...I was at 100mm at f/7.1 at 1/125 at ISO 500.
> ...



There is always a chance, I had the ceiling fan and lights on but it's a 13 foot ceiling and 60w light bulbs, not very bright.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 14, 2014)

No, not likely.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 14, 2014)

John, I get hot spots on my forehead like that with the umbrella's too. It's something that I'll keep playing with and try to learn about.

One of my thoughts last night was to leave the flash at 1/16 and change the shutterspeed to 1/100 or lower. This was after I had already bumped up the ISO from 400 to 500. (I like having a 7D that has more options for ISO.)


----------



## dannylightning (Nov 15, 2014)

I think those turned out quite nice, I like the second one.

They appear to have a blue tint to them from what I can see.   if your walls are blue maybe that is why but to me, the white balance looks a little off,  the skin tones don't quite right.


----------



## annamaria (Nov 15, 2014)

Cute boy. Looks like a happy kid.


----------



## JustJazzie (Nov 15, 2014)

Nice job!!

I prop my reflector up on a chair when in a pinch.  it works pretty well!


----------

